# Cute lil gecko licking its eyes



## orionmystery (Feb 20, 2013)

Lick Lick Lick! I chased this cute little gecko for quite a while and waited for it to clean its eyes. Very tiring LOL. (IDed as: Gehyra mutilata, credit: Evan Quah) 




IMG_8344 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_8349 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_8351 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_8353 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_8347 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_8354 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

More tropical herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, his feet and tongue look so delicate! Great shots as per usual Kurt.


----------



## Photographiend (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha... That is awesome! Great texture.


----------



## CourtneyCollins (Feb 20, 2013)

Love them! I've never seen a gecko lick its eye haha, definitely different! I'm also digging the skin...


----------



## emdiemci (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay Okay I see what you do there.


----------



## PagesPhotography (Feb 26, 2013)

Crazy looking tongue!


----------

